# Interview at Tri-Med.



## Veigar (Jan 22, 2015)

I've got an interview at Tri-Med ambulance tomorrow in Kent, WA. First interview. Any tips or advice? I also have one next week with Olympic Ambulance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

My interview at TriMed was basically, "what size shirt do you wear?" 

I'd guess it'll be typical interview questions. There was no medical test or skills assessment. Of course, this was several years ago... So, YMMV.

Oly (at least in Bremerton) was pretty buttoned up. A 1000 times more professional. But the experience at TriMed is awesome.


----------



## Veigar (Jan 22, 2015)

You are more hip than me. I have no idea what that acronym means, lol. Can you tell me about how the WA DOH certification works with them? I was told by the Operations Director of Olympic that I should turn in my initial WA certification ASAP, and just leave the EMS sponsor part blank.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

Simple. No job = no certification. You don't get a cert until you're affiliated with an EMS agency. Your employer completes the form and you get your card in 4-8 weeks. 

YMMV means "your mileage may vary". Internet slang for "what happens in my case may or may not happen in your case". 

I had a LOT of fun at TriMed and ran some awesome calls that anywhere else would be straight up ALS. You'll get very good at assessing sick patients. And running dialysis calls.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

It is a basic interview.  Nothing to exciting.  Mostly why do you want to be an EMT?  Why do you want to work for trimed?  Tell me about a time you handled xyz conflict?  
Maybe it has changed but I doubt it.


----------



## Veigar (Jan 22, 2015)

Gotcha. It seems like Tri-Med EMTs get the best experience in my area, from what I've read and heard from people. That's exactly what I want. Thanks for your replies, I'll let ya know how I fare.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 22, 2015)

It was pretty much a hellhole, btw. Most people just worked there while testing for fire jobs or accumulating patient contacts for paramedic school. It's certainly not a long term solution.


----------



## Veigar (Jan 22, 2015)

Perfectly fine with me. I doubt many people plan on being Basics for their whole career. Myself included. I want a step in the right direction, and this seems to be the best step for my future endeavors.


----------



## Veigar (Jan 27, 2015)

Just an update: I accepted a position at Tri-Med and will start orientation on Monday. Then it's playing the waiting game until my certification comes in.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Have fun!  Just remember that it is only a stepping stone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Were we on the mark with the interview?


----------



## Veigar (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep, easy interview. I figure they probably hire EVERYONE they interview as long as the EMT isn't a complete idiot. The hardest part is probably just GETTING an interview since it's your application out of hundreds. I think I got my interview because I emailed HR almost every week since passing the NREMT, asking if they were hiring, if my application was complete, questions I had...just to make my name more familiar. Then after my third email to them asking if they were hiring again, I got a response asking if I had time for an interview. Basic questions: Why do you want to be an EMT? Career goals? Why should we hire you over another candidate? Have you had a conflict with a coworker and was it resolved? I accepted the position 3 days after the interview, 4 weeks after passing the NREMT, and 7 weeks after the last day of EMT school. I am part of the 10% of my class who will go on to work as an EMT, and I take some pride in that.

They were not shy about the honest truth about Tri-Med, which I appreciated. Tri-Med is a stepping stone company, and they completely know it, and want to support you in your future career goals. They will write you LORs for paramedic school, fire service, PA school (my hope), nursing, anything. They only expect you to be with them until you meet your patient contact goal. Pay is 9.47/hour for the 24s, 12.50/hour for day shifts, coming out to 30-32,000/year including OT.

I'm excited for it. Pay is more than I make at Starbucks, with more hours. Hopefully I'll be able to set aside money every month to save for classes I need for PA prereqs.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

Just remember you will only take home about 24-26k of that pay.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 28, 2015)

There was ALWAYS OT when I was there. Several of us worked the tweener days, leading to 96 or 120 hours in a row ... You could crank out a lot of hours if you weren't careful.


----------



## Luno (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep, longest shift there was a 96, while running a fever...


----------

